# Air bag light is flashing.



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I woke up early today and walked outside, and I turned on my car, and to my dismay my air bag light turned on. I checked the fuse for the bags but its fine. Any suggestions as to what may be the problem?


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it a slow and steady flashing, or rapidly flashing?..........Rapid flashing means trouble, slow flashing means it's in diagnostic mode.......


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah its a slow blinking one. I have been driving it like that and nothing has gone wrong, so brother told me to unplug the battery overnight, and it didn't go away.


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

Unplugging the batteriy overnight (actually for 24 hours) will reset the ECM, but not the air bag light......

To take it out of diagnostic mode: (1) get in the car, leaving the door open; (2) turn on the ignition without starting it; and (3) hit the door switch at least 5 times within 5-10 seconds after turning on the ignition.......The door switch is located in the lower corner, next to the car seat......

That should reset the air bag system, taking it out of diagnostic mode.........


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

k!!!! Ima Go do that right away!!!BRB!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW! that did the trick! Thanks a million! How did you know that?


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

rod_88 said:


> WOW! that did the trick! Thanks a million! How did you know that?


LOL.....Well, when I bought my 96 Altima, the air bag light was flashing, slow and steady, and I drove it like that for a couple of years............Then recently, when I was trying to figure out why the car wouldn't start after replacing a busted rotor, I came across a thread which outlined the above procedure, but to press the switch rapidly 7 times............Later, after I found where I could download a factory service manual for Nissans, the manual said to press the door switch 5 times........

And the rest is history........


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the issue reoccurs and that method doesn't work, you may need a new air bag control unit. Nissan had a lot of problems with them in the mid-90's with a TSB that addressed the issue.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well my car is running flawless-ish, I need to purchase a new O2 sensor, and today my distributor got wet, so my car didn't start. But thats history now. My car is good, great grand. Thanks.


----------



## ctwaley (Feb 3, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> If the issue reoccurs and that method doesn't work, you may need a new air bag control unit. Nissan had a lot of problems with them in the mid-90's with a TSB that addressed the issue.


Very true.............However, the air bag light wouldn't be flashing slow and steady, if that were the case..........Bottom line is a slow and steady flashing means it's in diagnostic mode, and anything else means trouble............ 

I think there might be some issue where the Supplemental Restraint System (ie., air bags) goes into diagnostic mode at times..............When I asked the previous owner about the flashing light, he said the air bag system was already updated, but the light started blinking on it's own some time after that...........


Cole


----------

